# Female companion needed for house pigeon(London, UK)



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi All,

This is my first post here so I hope I am following protocol.

I am fairly new at looking after pigeons, but I have a small flock of pigeons that I have been feeding for about a year. This summer I took in a few babies. One was being bullied by the other birds and was very thin. I took it in and found it a place in a local haven and it was later released. Several died, they were very ill by the time I was able to catch them and did not recover.

However, a pair of fledglings I found in my garden porch I brought in and treated with antibiotics under guidance from a few of the members here. One of the pigeons was released a few days later as he seemed to recover quickly and wanted to get out. I saw him for several days after mixing with the local flock and all seemed to be well. The other pigeon was more seriously ill and very under weight(less than 200 grams). After a 12 day course of antibiotics he seemed to recover, but needed time to put on weight. 2 months down the line and he is now very healthy and I have grown attached to him. I have been advised that because I have had him so long I cannot just release him, so I have brought a cage and a harness to try and give him a slow release. It is not going well and I think it likely that I will be keeping this little fellow for some time. He has started to mature and he is the process of loosing his baby feathers for adult ones.

I spoil him a bit and he has the run of my small bedsit. He seems happy and comes and sits next to me, but he does not like to be handled. I want him to be as happy as possible and hence this request. I am looking for a female who is able to fly around the space with him, and hopefully in time will become his mate. If anyone thinks they have a female pigeon that suits the bill I would be very grateful. He needs some pigeon company. He spends quite a bit of time watching the pigeons out the garden and I wish I could release him, but I can't. The best I can do for him is find him a potential mate.

Thank you.
Brian.

P.s. In view of some of the bad stories I have read in this section, I feel I should make it plain that I am happy to provide pictures of the place where the bird will be staying and ID. I am happy to provide any information you feel you need to be happy about where your pigeon is going. I agree with this approach and I am happy to comply with all sensible requests.

P.p.s. I thought for convenience I would add a link here to the original thread I set up about this pigeon. Its a long thread and develops from when I first captured the pigeons to how it was treated and through to my attempt to try and give it a soft release. It will give you some background about the pigeon and me.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/two-baby-feral-pigeons-56112.html


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I guess there are not many people on this board from London. Can anyone suggest a better site to ask for a female that needs a home?


----------

